# I need a Camera for College. Suggestions?



## FairDoos (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok i am taking Photography in college and i need to buy a Camera (obv) I would like it to have a pretty high MP and Zoom but at the same time be quite cheap and my college says it would be nice if it could have a 30mm Lens on the Camera so yer that would help a bit..

Thanks if you can help me out!


----------



## tlarkin (Feb 9, 2009)

a good starter reflex lens camera is the Canon Rebel.  You can buy a ton of different lenses for it as well.  I know many photographers that started off with that Camera.  You can expect to pay about $1,000 for the camera plus one lens.  Then you can buy additional lenses later on. 

I think it is probably the best camera for the price when starting out doing photography.


----------



## FairDoos (Feb 9, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> a good starter reflex lens camera is the Canon Rebel.  You can buy a ton of different lenses for it as well.  I know many photographers that started off with that Camera.  You can expect to pay about $1,000 for the camera plus one lens.  Then you can buy additional lenses later on.
> 
> I think it is probably the best camera for the price when starting out doing photography.



Thanks for the recomendation ill check it out 

EDIT: Is this the one your on about? > Canon Rebel


----------



## tlarkin (Feb 9, 2009)

That is an older model, the 10 mega pixel ones are a bit older.  The current models typically go for 600 to 700 then about 250 to 300 for a lens.

http://www.google.com/products?clie...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title

You can buy all kinds of lenses for them too.  One of my friends bought one of those fish eye lenses for theirs.  There is even a lens that shoots in 3D and all kinds of crazy stuff.

I was referring to the higher end models the XTI or whatever

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ProductCatIndexAct&fcategoryid=111


----------



## FairDoos (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow i would like to go for them but there to much out of my price range  I was more looking for something £0 - £250 because i cant afford that much im affraid


----------



## vroom_skies (Feb 9, 2009)

It looks like that is about $350 US?

Everyone here knows I'm not a fan of the rebel series, or low end line from most manufactures at that. For the most part, your much better off getting last years model used. 
FYI- Don't worry about the mega pixel count, it doesn't matter in the least (unless you plan on doing large prints, but even then the MP count is just one part of it).

You best bet is to surf some photography forums "buy & sell" section for good used deals. Also, you can find some steals on Craig's list (or w/e is like CL over yonder). If you can up your budget to $500 or so, that would open a lot of options.

I find it funny how you teacher wants a 30mm lens, are you sure he didn't say 50mm?

Bob


----------



## FairDoos (Feb 9, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> It looks like that is about $350 US?
> 
> Everyone here knows I'm not a fan of the rebel series, or low end line from most manufactures at that. For the most part, your much better off getting last years model used.
> FYI- Don't worry about the mega pixel count, it doesn't matter in the least (unless you plan on doing large prints, but even then the MP count is just one part of it).
> ...



Thanks will do and i miss read it anyway its a 35MM that is recomended here is the link anyways > My College - Photography


----------



## dug987654 (Feb 9, 2009)

FairDoos said:


> Wow i would like to go for them but there to much out of my price range  I was more looking for something £0 - £250 because i cant afford that much im affraid



eBay is your friend, especially for *SLR*. Very few people want film cameras now. I picked up a Canon EOS with a 18-80 lens for £70 a couple of years ago and it takes fantastic pictures. I'm sure at college you are not expected to have a DSLR? Think that would be out of reach for a lot of people? 

Maybe if you budget £100 for a second hand SLR and then you can have £175 to pick up a decent point and shoot style digital camera - which will be more practical for everyday use than a big DSLR.

Hope that helps, Doug.


----------



## FairDoos (Feb 9, 2009)

dug987654 said:


> eBay is your friend, especially for *SLR*. Very few people want film cameras now. I picked up a Canon EOS with a 18-80 lens for £70 a couple of years ago and it takes fantastic pictures. I'm sure at college you are not expected to have a DSLR? Think that would be out of reach for a lot of people?
> 
> Maybe if you budget £100 for a second hand SLR and then you can have £175 to pick up a decent point and shoot style digital camera - which will be more practical for everyday use than a big DSLR.
> 
> Hope that helps, Doug.



Yer thanks Doug i never thought of having a lok on Ebay i might just give it a try my college also said it can be wither a digital or film but id rather go for digital i like to see my pictures first before i print.


----------



## vroom_skies (Feb 9, 2009)

We'll I glanced over the link. Your open to use film (35mm) or digital.
If you go the film route you can afford a nice system. Were you partial to either?
Obviously film doesn't have the instant satisfaction of digital and it will be harder to learn on, but you can get one on the cheap side lol.


----------



## FairDoos (Feb 9, 2009)

Im having a look on Ebay and im finding right bargains! xD


----------



## dug987654 (Feb 9, 2009)

FairDoos said:


> Im having a look on Ebay and im finding right bargains! xD



Just remember to check the sellers feedback. And if it seems too good to be true - it probably is. Might sound pinicky, but, if it doesn't state that it is in full working order email the seller and ask - otherwise they can turn round and say "I never said it worked" etc. 

Let us know if you get anything! Doug.


----------



## FairDoos (Feb 9, 2009)

dug987654 said:


> Just remember to check the sellers feedback. And if it seems too good to be true - it probably is. Might sound pinicky, but, if it doesn't state that it is in full working order email the seller and ask - otherwise they can turn round and say "I never said it worked" etc.
> 
> Let us know if you get anything! Doug.



Yer already aware of that sinse i got scammed last time Ha


----------



## Jet (Feb 9, 2009)

For $400 you can get a Canon 30D body off of eBay and a very nice lens for up to $300 or so...I have the 30D and the Sigma 18-200mm OS for it, and am very pleased! Since the 30D is a prosumer model, it has much more heft to it, unlike the Rebel series--it's heavy and feels great, though the weight might be a detractor to some people, I'd much rather have too heavy than something cheaply made.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Feb 9, 2009)

Jet said:


> For $400 you can get a Canon 30D body off of eBay.



Just make sure you don't accidentally get a Canon D30... there's someone on this very forum who did that.


----------



## Jet (Feb 10, 2009)

What are you talking about? 

The D30 is a good camera....if you can get past the slow AF and 3.1MP.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Feb 10, 2009)

Jet said:


> What are you talking about?



I wonder... 





Don't forget Pentax... happy hunting! Try www.cameralabs.com for video reviews.


----------



## FairDoos (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys im actually just looking at the Canon Rebel on Ebay =]


----------



## vroom_skies (Feb 10, 2009)

The film or digital rebel?


----------



## FairDoos (Feb 10, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> The film or digital rebel?



Digital


----------



## FairDoos (Feb 10, 2009)

Ive found this it seems good quality but what would i know? Any second opinions?

Pentax DSLR

THANKS


----------



## vroom_skies (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't know anything about that site.
However if this is real, then that is one heck of a deal:
http://lxetronics.com/index.php?pag...keyword=Pentax&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


----------



## Irishwhistle (Feb 10, 2009)

FairDoos said:


> Ive found this it seems good quality but what would i know? Any second opinions?
> 
> Pentax DSLR
> 
> THANKS


 
I wouldn't buy from there if I were you... looks fishy.


----------



## FairDoos (Feb 11, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> I wouldn't buy from there if I were you... looks fishy.



Haha thats what i thought so i did a Google search on some reviews and its a dud  But nevermind the site is that Camera any good?


----------



## Irishwhistle (Feb 11, 2009)

FairDoos said:


> Haha thats what i thought so i did a Google search on some reviews and its a dud  But nevermind the site is that Camera any good?



The camera should be okay... personally I'd go with the K200D.


----------



## EGS (Feb 11, 2009)

6.1 megapixels for that price? Are you crazy?

Check out www.deals2buy.com - they always got better cameras listed on that site, with 8-12 megapixel cameras that are way cheaper than the one you listed above.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Feb 11, 2009)

You might want to look into the Nikon D60... or, if you want to save money, the D40.


----------



## vroom_skies (Feb 11, 2009)

EGS said:


> 6.1 megapixels for that price? Are you crazy?
> 
> Check out www.deals2buy.com - they always got better cameras listed on that site, with 8-12 megapixel cameras that are way cheaper than the one you listed above.



Please refrain from posting if all your going to post is information that holds no validity. 
6MP, is fine, even in this day and age. Further more Doos is just a starter, so the thing he should be concerned least about is the MP count.

Doos- I would try to either get the K100D or K200D as the lowest on Pentax's side.


----------



## FairDoos (Feb 11, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> Doos- I would try to either get the K100D or K200D as the lowest on Pentax's side.



Sweet ill have a look  See how much i can get it for Thanks again for the help EVERYONE!


----------



## vroom_skies (Feb 12, 2009)

As much as i hate them:
http://www.computerforum.com/143955-canon-digital-rebel-xt-body-only-battery-pack.html


----------



## FairDoos (Feb 13, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> As much as i hate them:
> http://www.computerforum.com/143955-canon-digital-rebel-xt-body-only-battery-pack.html



Dont hate, Appreciate.


----------

